# dwarf rat



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

my roommate is interested in buying/adopting a dwarf rat. She would prefer a baby if at all possible or at least as young as possible. Girl or boy doesn't matter to her. We are in Kingston, NY if anyone has or knows of or has any baby or young dwarf rats in our area please let me know as we haven't been able to find any breeders or anything in our area. Suggestions on where to look for them are also welcome and would be very helpful.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

My breeder occasionally works with dwarf rats but doesn't produce dwarf litters often. I don't believe she adopts them out to the general public yet either as she is still assuring that the line is strong and healthy.

Another (HUGE) concern to note is that it is not at all recommended to add a dwarf rat to an existing colony of standard rats. There are times where everything would be fine, but there are plenty of issues that can pop up regarding the vast size difference. Imagine two big males competing for status in a colony against a rat the size of a 6-week-old standard rat.

I strongly suggest waiting until dwarf lines are more established. This will make it much easier to find a breeder closer to you and potentially allow your friend to begin a colony with a pair/trio of dwarf rats before considering adding standard rats.


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

The dwarf rat my roommate wants to get will not be with my rats it will have it's own cage and she knows from socializing with my rats how social they are so she would definitely begin with a same sex pair for sure. I'll let her know your suggestions and advice and thanks for the help.


----------

